# Soft99 Info



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just a couple of quick questions on Soft99 products.

I know that Fusso is getting a lot of interest and have seen reviews of Authentic Premium but has anyone else had experience of the other waxes, they really interest me but the info is so limited it would be nice to hear from people who have tried others like Mirror Shine and Metalica.

Also how has everyone found there compatibility with other waxes? My fear being that the seemingly high solvent level in the waxes (going off the smell) would mean they would strip any other layers of wax/sealant you might combine them with.

As said interested in picking up a tub, but Fusso is hard to come by and would consider one of the others if I can get a bit more info.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Didn't try any other than Fusso, but beside Authetic, I don't belive You could put other waxes from their range on other sealants or waxes.

Fusso is pure synthetic, coating like product, so it need bare paint. Mirror Shine is a bit unique with no buffing off, could not work with sth underneath. Metalica AFAIR contains some cleaners in it, so it would obviously strip anything underneath. 

And besides technical issues, I would struggle to see point in applying them on sth. Some people here tend to top Fusso - fair enough, but not otherwise.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi to help you a bit below are some info of the wax:

Authentic Premium- This is a show wax with 15-17% (total content) of T1 Brazilian white carnauba flakes, Durability will be around 3 months or more

Fusso Coat 12 months - This is a PTFE (Polytetrafluoroethylene) sealant similar like Teflon, which will last up to 12 months depends on weather condition, it has a slight filling capabilities like other sealant

Mirror Shine - Is a quick on and off wax with resins and add gloss to to give around 3 months of durability, (sorry it won't help much on scratches I was mix up with another type of product  )

Metallica - l would consider it as an AIO wax, like AP wax it also has T1 Brazilian white carnauba flakes but at a lower content, when put on and off it will clean the paint in the same time protect it!

Hope it helps!

So far bonding issues, the solvent smell you are regarding only applies to Fusso. Matt has done some demonstration that artdeshine obsidian wax will bond with Fusso to achieve good shine and water hydrophobic properties!


----------



## Sparkly (Jun 13, 2013)

evotuning said:


> Didn't try any other than Fusso, but beside Authetic, I don't belive You could put other waxes from their range on other sealants or waxes.
> 
> Fusso is pure synthetic, coating like product, so it need bare paint. Mirror Shine is a bit unique with no buffing off, could not work with sth underneath. Metalica AFAIR contains some cleaners in it, so it would obviously strip anything underneath.
> 
> And besides technical issues, I would struggle to see point in applying them on sth. Some people here tend to top Fusso - fair enough, but not otherwise.


I don't think it's exactly unheard of to layer product, point in case being the comment on Authentic going over something but the others not,

I had already made the assumption that Fusso would be a standalone LSP or the base layer given it's sealant type properties, info from your very helpful review.

It could maybe have been a bit clearer but I was trying to find out which of the others behaved like Fusso and which were closer to Authentic.

Big thanks to bear for the detailed explanation, big help, thanks buddy. I can imagine Fusso and ArtDeKotsos would be a killer combo if they have shown to layer ok together. As I've already messaged Matt about some ADS bits, I will be looking out for you getting Fusso back in stock.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I tried the dark mirror shine on my black TT yesterday. It looks ok but didn't make any difference to swirls. Could be due to it having hydro2 on?

Easy to apply and buff. I'd use it again but wouldn't expect it to improve swirls.

Not sure if stripping everything off it would improve the filling properties but I'm not that fussed over winter. It looks glossy and shiny to my husband who doesn't see swirls


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> I tried the dark mirror shine on my black TT yesterday. It looks ok but didn't make any difference to swirls. Could be due to it having hydro2 on?
> 
> Easy to apply and buff. I'd use it again but wouldn't expect it to improve swirls.
> 
> Not sure if stripping everything off it would improve the filling properties but I'm not that fussed over winter. It looks glossy and shiny to my husband who doesn't see swirls


Hi I have tried on lighter swirl only had little difference so maybe I'm wrong!


----------



## PPLd (Feb 1, 2012)

Bear807 said:


> Hi to help you a bit below are some info of the wax:
> 
> Authentic Premium- This is a show wax with 15-17% (total content) of T1 Brazilian white carnauba flakes, Durability will be around 3 months or more
> 
> Fusso Coat 12 months - This is a PTFE (Polytetrafluoroethylene) sealant similar like Teflon, which will last up to 12 months depends on weather condition, it has a slight filling capabilities like other sealant


Hi Bear807,

According to Soft99, they said virgin T1 white carnauba was used in S99AP JDM.

But if you read the ingredients on the back of the S99APE, it contains:
carnauba wax, silicone oils, petroleum solvents (83%)
So I suppose it doesnt have that much carnauba as we thought


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

PPLd said:


> Hi Bear807,
> 
> According to Soft99, they said virgin T1 white carnauba was used in S99AP JDM.
> 
> ...


I remembered you said 20%??? I was looking at it and think the same! Never mind about the content, still a good wax!


----------



## PPLd (Feb 1, 2012)

Bear807 said:


> I remembered you said 20%??? I was looking at it and think the same! Never mind about the content, still a good wax!


I believe the 20% is for S99AP JDM?
I got that on their web site product description.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

PPLd said:


> I believe the 20% is for S99AP JDM?
> I got that on their web site product description.


I will need to find out! But given that the price is lower than the worldwide version, is strange to find out about the lesser content!


----------



## PPLd (Feb 1, 2012)

Bear807 said:


> I will need to find out! But given that the price is lower than the worldwide version, is strange to find out about the lesser content!


I got a pot of JDM tmr.
Will check it for u guys.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

I found that both Mirror Shine & King Of Gloss had no fillers..
A few pics of King Of Gloss..


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> I found that both Mirror Shine & King Of Gloss had no fillers..
> A few pics of King Of Gloss..


What is your thought of the KOG just washed mine with a coat last month!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

PPLd said:


> I got a pot of JDM tmr.
> Will check it for u guys.


:thumb: Thanks PPLd! I have a feeling is the same, is going to be all the carnauba content myth.......


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Bear807 said:


> What is your thought of the KOG just washed mine with a coat last month!


I found it very forgiving.. best to apply very thin, but even if you over applyed it, its still very easy to remove.
Even the odd runs of water from the wing mirrors when appyling didnt faze it.
Look forward to see how it reacts when it rains.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> I found it very forgiving.. best to apply very thin, but even if you over applyed it, its still very easy to remove.
> Even the odd runs of water from the wing mirrors when appyling didnt faze it.
> Look forward to see how it reacts when it rains.







here is some sheeting action after a month! Well surface just wash and dry thats all! Done 600+ miles on this month


----------



## PPLd (Feb 1, 2012)

Bear807 said:


> :thumb: Thanks PPLd! I have a feeling is the same, is going to be all the carnauba content myth.......


Hello, the S99AP JDM red pot says:









The only difference is:
"Natural carnauba", the rest being the same, same 83% solvents

Hope that helps.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I applied a coat of mirror shine yesterday. 
Still can't believe how easy it is to apply and remove. There doesn't seem to be any fillers in it though. 
I've got a tub of fusso on the way which i'm going to apply to my mum's Jag STR. Hopefully it'll cover the defects up


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Bear807 said:


> Hi I have tried on lighter swirl only had little difference so maybe I'm wrong!


? Did you notice a difference on swirls? It didn't make any difference to my swirls. I must have misunderstood the soft99 youtube videos as I bought it thinking it would hide/fill them a little.

Does anyone know which of my stock of waxes would be best at hiding swirls from the following (if any)?
AG HD 
Bouncers (the first one he brought out)
Dodo light fantastic
DD CC
Bilt Hamber Finis


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> ? Did you notice a difference on swirls? It didn't make any difference to my swirls. I must have misunderstood the soft99 youtube videos as I bought it thinking it would hide/fill them a little.
> 
> Does anyone know which of my stock of waxes would be best at hiding swirls from the following (if any)?
> AG HD
> ...


Bilt Hamber Finis...:thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> ? Did you notice a difference on swirls? It didn't make any difference to my swirls. I must have misunderstood the soft99 youtube videos as I bought it thinking it would hide/fill them a little.
> 
> Does anyone know which of my stock of waxes would be best at hiding swirls from the following (if any)?
> AG HD
> ...


Hi I have tried and take a photo but don't look much differnece however shine definitely yes! Point a Cree torch to take a photo come back with noise on photo!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

PPLd said:


> Hello, the S99AP JDM red pot says:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks PPld! Time to do test to find out the difference, seems like is the same carnauba content myth we find in most of the wax...


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

SarahAnn said:


> ? Did you notice a difference on swirls? It didn't make any difference to my swirls. I must have misunderstood the soft99 youtube videos as I bought it thinking it would hide/fill them a little.
> 
> Does anyone know which of my stock of waxes would be best at hiding swirls from the following (if any)?
> AG HD
> ...


Hi, if you want to hide swirls then why not consider a products that's designed to it? I know wax can help mask swirls, but maybe a filler heavy AIO like AG SRP or a glaze like Poorboys would serve you better?

Then top with your wax of choice


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sparkly said:


> Also how has everyone found there compatibility with other waxes? My fear being that the seemingly high solvent level in the waxes (going off the smell) would mean they would strip any other layers of wax/sealant you might combine them


I've tried topping it with DJ PH, DJ HC and AG HD waxes so far. All go over it fine and maintain the gloss of the Fusso, however, on my white car I think the DJ waxes make it look a little more reflective, not as deep as the Fusso alone.

I did a full strip back at the weekend and am currently running Fusso over a 2 stage Menzerna Polish with nothing topping the Fusso. The incredible gloss achieved by the polish was maintained and enhanced by the Fusso and I have to say am I preferring the water beading and sheeting of the Fusso on its own than to any of the combinations I've tried. Last night I had the tightest most uniform beading I have ever had on my car. Granted, this can be largely effected by the type of rain, but even so I think I am happy to run with Fusso on its own for a while to see how well it holds up.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

I ordered an unheard of one awhile ago. Still waiting on it 
I think it's an AIO that is supposed to really brighten faded paint.
NEWing it was called. I'll post pics when it shows.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Arrived today :thumb:


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you based in the UK??? I think there are a few products specify custom made for China markets, there is also a manufacturing plant in shanghai producing some compound and a few entry wax!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, I got this one shipped from China!
I think it's a polish/ wax AIO
Comes with the nice little tool like Authentic


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Goodylax said:


> Yea, I got this one shipped from China!
> I think it's a polish/ wax AIO
> Comes with the nice little tool like Authentic


It says a wax design for new car! anyway let us know how it is!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> It says a wax design for new car! anyway let us know how it is!


Will do! :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Theres some King of Gloss on The Bay of E at a very good price..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Th...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8c639d9a

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Th...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdd4aad8e


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

sistersvisions said:


> Theres some King of Gloss on The Bay of E at a very good price..
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Th...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3a8c639d9a
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Soft99-Th...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3cdd4aad8e


thats way too cheap....... i think is clearing off stock


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Bear807 said:


> thats way too cheap....... i think is clearing off stock


It is cheap but not really that cheap when you factor in delivery, and if you get stung with import taxes etc.
Tbh i'm more than happy with the Fusso and Authentic i have and won't hesitate to buy of you again i the future Bear, the latter is also holding up in a little test myself and the bro in law have going on against some bigger name waxes in the uk market with very positive results so far:thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

They are cheaper then the pot i brought from V-spec autos, But have seen both prices lower & higher for said wax..
Always worth a punt at that price, the wifes car has it on at the mo to see how long it lasts..


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> Hi to help you a bit below are some info of the wax:
> 
> Authentic Premium- This is a show wax with 15-17% (total content) of T1 Brazilian white carnauba flakes, Durability will be around 3 months or more
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, clarifies a lot about soft 99 range.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

msb said:


> It is cheap but not really that cheap when you factor in delivery, and if you get stung with import taxes etc.
> Tbh i'm more than happy with the Fusso and Authentic i have and won't hesitate to buy of you again i the future Bear, the latter is also holding up in a little test myself and the bro in law have going on against some bigger name waxes in the uk market with very positive results so far:thumb:


Is a best price really lol! Neglect the delivery is almost closer to local price as Japan, probably Russia is big importers has more bargain powers and is so close to country of origin probably less cost is involve too... Thanks for your support, sorry for the wait thou, is like a child went to a toy shop in N miles, with overload toys to choose and try to take on as much as possible haha, sure we will not have stock shortage like right now in the future!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Thanks for sharing, clarifies a lot about soft 99 range.


Hope that's help! Need more technical stuff you could ask me and I always could knock on their door to ask!


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Jackie are you bringing any more of the soft99 range on your shipment in April?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Nick's CTR said:


> Jackie are you bringing any more of the soft99 range on your shipment in April?


Yes Nick plenty more! Some of them is what you all been asking for and some never seen anywhere else yet, I will zip my mouth now to keep more surprise! But there is a bit of delay on the date probably half month push back!


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bear807,make sure you add the tyre shine to your order.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

kev999 said:


> Bear807,make sure you add the tyre shine to your order.


:wave: yes will have a few except the aerosol ones!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Bear807 said:


> :wave: yes will have a few except the aerosol ones!


Will you stock fusso coat too ?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

efib said:


> Will you stock fusso coat too ?


yes yes! plenty for all of you!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Bear807 said:


> yes yes! plenty for all of you!


Nice


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Bear807 said:


> :wave: yes will have a few except the aerosol ones!


Why not the aerosols?


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

How is the consistency of Fusso compared the Dark Mirror Shine? 
I find DMS easy and soft to use. With it being soft, I'm going through it pretty quickly. No bad thing as I use it a lot. If Fusso is just as soft, I might buy that instead - or as well!!

I'm liking soft waxes rather than hard at this time of year.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Jackie is there any info on Triz Premium?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Flakey said:


> Why not the aerosols?


There is similar in the market, looks like aerosol spray isn't a fan for many, and mainly when it comes to shipping it will be troublesome! Don't think it will be expensive thou, is possible just a tenner if it makes it here....


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

-:[KM]:- said:


> How is the consistency of Fusso compared the Dark Mirror Shine?
> I find DMS easy and soft to use. With it being soft, I'm going through it pretty quickly. No bad thing as I use it a lot. If Fusso is just as soft, I might buy that instead - or as well!!
> 
> I'm liking soft waxes rather than hard at this time of year.


I would say is similar hardness, mirror shine tends to use more probably a lot go on the mf. I find it lightly mist the mf will aid the spread and you could go on more on one spread! I 4 fold an mf and rub like they say and switch to the dry side to continue to finish!


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Nick's CTR said:


> Jackie is there any info on Triz Premium?


I have been always using them, but I find its not a favourite in here... Is more of a convenient product then enthusiast. If you run out of time is the quickest way to achieve good finishing and protection. I would say is like hydro2 and washcoat, but instead of putting them to wash or snowfoam, for triz is a after wash straight spray and wipe it dry.

Towel comes with it is very fine similar to boa but less plusher, probably the thread is even smaller (will need to check as soon my boa arrived), absorb water greater than any thing in its size and easy to squeeze out but will leave streak if the car is really wet! I find it a great finishing towel when not using with triz.

About the product you get 4-6 cars in a bottle depends how aggressive you go, no need to spray a lot of product. A bonnet take 6 shot to do on average size car. Beadings isn't spectacular but there is definitely protection on there and I have run in to 1.5 months before I try other things so longer durability is possible. What's good with the product is the glossy finish it can achieve in the shortest time. Really like it from this perspective, it says to have filling capabilities too, I haven't find out that...

Try to be as honest as possible, hope it helps!


----------

